# AMD Kaveri queries



## gamerbloke (Nov 19, 2013)

So AMD Kaveri is an APU based on Steamroller... i want to know that 
1) Will it beat FX-6300 for around same price?
2) Will there be CPU(no igpu) with Steamroller or AMD is now switching on APUs only?
3) Will wait for Kaveri till March 2014 be worth?

AnandTech Portal | AMD News: A10-6790K, 13.11 Beta6 Drivers, FM2+ Motherboards, Kaveri


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2013)

1). Both are different technologies.For FX-6300 a GPU is a must.Whereas,KAVERI being an APU does not require so.As for price to performance ratio,KAVERI will be a little ahead.
2).As per latest news,AMD will continue to use piledriver arch. to its FX series,but KAVERI APU will have steamroller arch.Look at Hexus or X-Bit labs for more news.
3). Yes,better to wait.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 20, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> 2).As per latest news,AMD will continue to use piledriver arch. to its FX series,but KAVERI APU will have steamroller arch.Look at Hexus or X-Bit labs for more news.



Seriously there wont be any Steamroller for FX series.... i was really hoping for FX-64XX! Can u provide the link for official statement?
(I will be definitely waiting for it)
And what about cores 4 or 6 for Kaveri?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

AFAIK the next chipset will not be based on FX series but will be an APU which might come in 4 cores iteration only.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 20, 2013)

would there be any near rs8K??
main concern is Kaveri + 7750 will be able to tackle BF4 and GTA5? (coz 6300+7770 is really good)


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

I would say better get FX 6300. There will be Kaveri cpu without gpu core but whether they will be available here or not is another question like AMD Athlon 740. Don't compromise on the gpu part to get the latest APu under the hood.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 21, 2013)

Yr i wont be buying till March 2014 so i guess i will be having time to see what it has to offer. I really hope it proves to better than 6300, else there will be a sure price cut for 6300 so its a both side win situation!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> Yr i wont be buying till March 2014 so i guess i will be having time to see what it has to offer. I really hope it proves to better than 6300, else there will be a sure price cut for 6300 *so its a both side win situation*!!


Waiting for that to happen,praying for divine intervention.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah let's wait for the best .. but if we have a look at the history then the appearance of Bulldozer just ended the good old phenom II lineup. BD was not superior in performance front though at a much later time PD somewhat fixed this.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 22, 2013)

^In this case topgear,the wait will be definite the worth.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 23, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Waiting for that to happen,praying for divine intervention.



lol..... INDIAN mediocre mentality! trying to save every quid....


----------



## snap (Nov 23, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> lol..... INDIAN mediocre mentality! trying to save every quid....



what i hate the most is when people get a whiff of some another countries culture and start to defame their own country, criticism is fine but downright vilifying is not. i know you said it in a jest but still


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> lol..... INDIAN mediocre mentality! trying to save every quid....


Buddy most of us are.I am a mediocre from a very middle level family,but I am not ashamed for this nor any regrets.
The catch is even the mentality of the so called industrialists are mediocre in nature.Exceptional species are there,as you belong to one of them.No offence taken.



snap said:


> what i hate the most is when people get a whiff of some another countries culture and start to defame their own country, criticism is fine but downright vilifying is not. i know you said it in a jest but still



+1,for this Friend.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 23, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Buddy most of us are.I am a mediocre from a very middle level family,but I am not ashamed for this nor any regrets.
> The catch is even the mentality of the so called industrialists are mediocre in nature.Exceptional species are there,as you belong to one of them.No offence taken.



Buddy exactly at what point did u felt that I wrote it because i was ashamed of it. I wrote that because i am from Middle class and on each n everything i try to save every buck possible, its my money so let me decide how i will spend it!! Why r u people felling offended??



snap said:


> what i hate the most is when people get a whiff of some another countries culture and start to defame their own country, criticism is fine but downright vilifying is not. i know you said it in a jest but still



YES, it was in jest and i know exactly where to disgorge these kind of things and where to not! (this is an Indian forum assuming only Indians are interested here so everyone knows what we are made of)
i seriously didn't meant to offend neone!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2013)

^ O.K. Buddy,sorry for my* mis-representations/misinterpretations*.
Nothing personal to be at.
Let's drive back to the proper path,we were on.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 24, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ O.K. Buddy,sorry for my* mis-representations/misinterpretations*.
> Nothing personal to be at.
> Let's drive back to the proper path,we were on.



I m sorry too if i sounded churlish at any point which i certainly didn't meant to be! CHEERS


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2013)

When is Kaveri based laptops to be launched here in India?
Any news or idea Friends?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 25, 2013)

Unlike Llano Llano, Trinity and Richland, Kaveri will come 1st into Desktop market and then will make its way to Laptop market. So consider around February for Kaveri laptop launch. Now a days, Laptops ships to india pretty quickly after their international launch.


----------



## Omi (Nov 26, 2013)

Companies Implementing APU platform have to get the quality a notch higher

I suggested all my friends with budget <40k AMD apu Laptops, The were very happy first playing games and getting tb's of storage at a lot less price than intel.

Then 3 of them reported severe heating issues (>80-90C) (in first 4-6 months), that's just insane temps, reseating the heat-sink did the job but usually leaves bad impression on the customer.
I had to convince them a lot to get AMD, they were just plain reluctant, (I even took guarantee for repairs myself) and issues like this just trash AMD's image further.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 26, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Unlike Llano Llano, Trinity and Richland, Kaveri will come 1st into Desktop market and then will make its way to Laptop market. So consider around February for Kaveri laptop launch. Now a days, Laptops ships to india pretty quickly after their international launch.



What is ur view..... will Kaveri APU beat FX-6300 in gaming?


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2013)

processing power wise I don't think so but it's HSA feature may bring some interesting performance figures but then again really need to see how well Kaveri is going to perform with a high end gpu barring it's internal gpu part completely.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2013)

Latest details leaked at Hexus.net



> Some previously unseen details about AMD’s next-generation Kaveri APU have been revealed in a leaked slide posted by little known extreme specifications site Extreme Spec. The new range of processors is expected for desktops in January 2014 and we already know quite a few details of what will make up the Kaveri APU. However the new slide fleshes out the details quite nicely.
> 
> *20 per cent boost to CPU, 30 per cent boost to graphics*
> 
> ...


The above points to be under serious consideration...positively...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 14, 2013)

Latest "Kaveri" performance according to Xbit Labs :--->
AMD to Add Free Copy of Battlefield 4 to A10
A laptop where battlefield 4 is played through an APU only(without any discrete GPU) is worth interesting to invest in for its graphics performance.
Remember : *I am not a Gamer*.
Though I would like to see the video/movie performance under this "Kaveri" APU for which I'm so overenthusiast and overtly patient in waiting for the Laptops.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Latest "Kaveri" performance according to Xbit Labs :--->
> AMD to Add Free Copy of Battlefield 4 to A10
> A laptop where battlefield 4 is played through an APU only(without any discrete GPU) is worth interesting to invest in for its graphics performance.
> Remember : *I am not a Gamer*.
> Though I would like to see the video/movie performance under this "Kaveri" APU for which I'm so overenthusiast and overtly patient in waiting for the Laptops.



This is what I am talking about and nobody listens.That iGPU is giving 40FPS in BF4 alone is enough to show how much capable is Kaveri APU is...


----------



## snap (Dec 14, 2013)

but what about the cpu processing power can it beat fx 8350?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 14, 2013)

^For most of the general end users globally,those who are not hardcore gamers(casual gamers),or those who are using laptops/desktops i.e computing power and tasks for general day to day usage(except advanced computing,graphics intensive tasks,industrial oriented tasks,etc.),the CPU power is neccessary to run the machine efficiently,but that does not require a premium high end CPU or server strength or mainframe standard CPU's,for the *general end user*.
I think you got my point.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

something interesting showed up 
Alleged AMD 'Kaveri' A10-7850K Cinebench R15 Benchmark Surfaces - Steamroller Performance Compared


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2013)

^For APU it's quite phenomenal,isn't it topgear?


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

if price right and the screenshot is true  anyway, performance wise it's more like FX 6300 [ a little less may be ] and goes neck to neck with a stock clocked i5 4670 but still 4.9 Ghz is quite high so I'm more interested to see how well it performs at stock clock speed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> if price right and the screenshot is true  anyway, performance wise it's more like FX 6300 [ a little less may be ] and goes neck to neck with a stock clocked i5 4670 but still 4.9 Ghz is quite high so I'm more interested to see how well it performs at stock clock speed.


That performance is more than sufficient to non-gamers like me.


topgear,Asus seems to have leaned more towards Intel...expecting the good old HP to take the lead for Kaveri based Laptops.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't worry mate .. once AMD starts shipping Kaveri for laptops you will see laptops built using Kaveri from almost all of the major brands.


----------



## Akira (Dec 20, 2013)

Again, I too have to build a gaming rig soon...was going for amd 8320 8-core piledriver initially, until I saw this:

Model        Cores  Frequency         Cache  Graphics   GPU           TDP  Price
A10-7700K	4	3.5 / 3.8 GHz	4 MB	R7 series	720 MHz	95W	$167
A10-7850K	4	3.7 / 4 GHz	        4 MB	R7 series	720 MHz	95W	$189.24

The prices for Kaveri were released recently(pre-order). Ofcourse, in India they will be around say...12-13000? Kaveri is also toying around with HSA compatibility and 512 GCN cores. I read it can play BF4 at 40 fps without any extra GPU. Also has great compatibility with up and coming DirectX 11.2. 

So, keeping in mind I need a next-gen gaming rig(for at least 3-4 years) should I wait till it's out and check the price? I am getting a great price on 8320 right now(Rs. 8500). Thoughts??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Akira said:


> Again, I too have to build a gaming rig soon...was going for amd 8320 8-core piledriver initially, until I saw this:
> 
> Model        Cores  Frequency         Cache  Graphics   GPU           TDP  Price
> A10-7700K	4	3.5 / 3.8 GHz	4 MB	R7 series	720 MHz	95W	$167
> ...



what is your total budget?if you can get a capable discrete gpu, then there is no point in getting an apu. 8320 at rs 8500 is really good


----------



## Akira (Dec 21, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what is your total budget?if you can get a capable discrete gpu, then there is no point in getting an apu. 8320 at rs 8500 is really good



I want to squeeze the whole rig within 50k, and have finalized on AMD R9-270x for the gpu. Ram and motherboard is still an ongoing search, but what's really tricky is thr monitor(wont have enough left to get a 22-23").

Truth is, i kinda want the kaveri. Sure, it stretches yhe budget a bit, but with the new consoles having custom built apu, i don't want to regret it later when Kaveri is launched. Maybe it'll be around Holi? The holi sale is better than the Christmas one. And iam not on a clock, so i can wait.

Btw, anybody knows why it's called Kaveri? Or did they actually name it after an Indian river?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Akira said:


> I want to squeeze the whole rig within 50k, and have finalized on AMD R9-270x for the gpu. Ram and motherboard is still an ongoing search, but what's really tricky is thr monitor(wont have enough left to get a 22-23").
> 
> Truth is, i kinda want the kaveri. Sure, it stretches yhe budget a bit, but with the new consoles having custom built apu, i don't want to regret it later when Kaveri is launched. Maybe it'll be around Holi? The holi sale is better than the Christmas one. And iam not on a clock, so i can wait.
> 
> Btw, anybody knows why it's called Kaveri? Or did they actually name it after an Indian river?



you can wait for the benchmarks to get unveiled.
or you can go with
fx 8320 -8.5k
ecs a970a deluxe -5.8k
kingston hyperx blu 4gb -2.5k
270x - 15.5k
wd blue 1 tb - 4k
asus odd- 1k
seasonic s12 ii 520 - 4k
betfenix merc alpha - 2.9k
dell s2240l - 8.6k
logitech mk200 - 0.7k

270x is surely powerful than the  igpu of kaveri(7730 afaik)

better create a new thread in pc components section just before 2 weeks you intend to purchase the pc to get better suggestion


----------



## Akira (Dec 21, 2013)

I think iam going to wait. Kaveri has better specs than any of their older APUs, (Leaked benchmarks). But there is still the issue of Crossfire with r9-270x or hd 7870. The stuttering in dual graphics can be very frustrating, and AMD has a history of not fixing up these issues. Hopefully, they will optimize it better this time, or sales will drop drastically.


----------



## sainath (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry for off topic: I don't understand why AMD naming these processor architecture line-up after Indian rivers? Kaveri & Kabini? Isn't it strange?


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2013)

sainath said:


> Sorry for off topic: I don't understand why AMD naming these processor architecture line-up after Indian rivers? Kaveri & Kabini? Isn't it strange?



Nah, AMD has history of naming processors after rivers. Trinity is a river in Dallas,US and Llano is in Mason County. It's really cool, actually, that an internationally used processor will be named after an Indian river. Just hope that Kaveri is available in India by February and a reasonable price


----------

